# One of those sleep-goggle things?? (mask?)



## IanT (Oct 17, 2010)

lol I dont even know what to call them but I want to make one...

Ive been one of those people that have to sleep with a pillow over my head to block out all light... but its getting annoying and i thought about making one of those sleep-goggle (i know thats not what theyre called ...maybe an eye pillow?) things you wear over your eyes that block the light out....

Id love to fill it with lavender and chamomile and maybe put in either the freezer or microwave for a few seconds to cool/warm it depending on my mood.... anyone ever made one of these or know where to find a sewing schematic for making one? Im prob one of the few dudes my age that can sew stuff (thanks to sweatshop labor aka home ec. class when i was in middle school making costumes for the school plays lol)...

and also if I were to add herbs to it, do you add just herbs or do you add other stuff for stuffing? Ive had a huge hard pillow-like thing before that you would wet a bit and put in the micro and it had lavender in it, not sure of the composition like if it had any other fillers or just the herb , but i loved that thing til my gf of the time stole it (BAH!)


sooooo can ya help a dude out?!?! or at least tell me what theyre called so i can look up some plans to make one!?!?! lol


----------



## Deda (Oct 17, 2010)

My stepwitch made me one filled with buckwheat, I can put in the microwave or the freezer.  Try searching buckwheat eye pillow.


----------



## IanT (Oct 17, 2010)

stepwitch lol... 

buckwheat eye pillow..ahaaaaaa lol...

 thanks for the pointer ! off to google


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 17, 2010)

Rice works, too, if whole buckwheat is hard to find where you live.  Unless you think the grains would be too heavy for an eye mask.  I use rice in my neck and shoulder warmers.


----------



## IanT (Oct 18, 2010)

BakingNana said:
			
		

> Rice works, too, if whole buckwheat is hard to find where you live.  Unless you think the grains would be too heavy for an eye mask.  I use rice in my neck and shoulder warmers.



thats an excellent (and wayyyyy cheaper idea!!) cuz buckwheat around here is only found at wholefoods which is expensive as anything!!

thanks for the tip!


----------



## nattynoo (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes just wheat or rice.....you may as well a bigger one whilst your there for putting on your neck or warming the bed on a cold night....
I have some that I stuff into animal shaped covers for the kids to take to bed in winter. They love them.


----------



## krissy (Oct 18, 2010)

corn also works great. it holds the heat and cold longer than rice since it is bigger...


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2010)

I would make a regular one, not filled with anything for sleeping.. and maybe one filled with lavender buds / scented for a relaxing one. You don't want anything too heavy resting on your eyes overnight, it can blur your vision (temporarily, but still annoying). 

Easy to make, especially by hand, just cut out a circular or figure 8 ish shape and sew in some elastic for the head band!


----------



## dagmar88 (Oct 19, 2010)

isn't that called a mindfold?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2010)

I call it a sleep mask? I don't know!


----------



## IanT (Oct 22, 2010)

lol i think they all work... been doing some searching and found some templates... now to my next task of finding a (cheap) but good sewing machine... then I want to go to the local quilt place, or find people online to donate scraps of stuff from quilts or other textile projects... i figure itd be fun to turn things people dont want into something thats relaxing... and I could possibly sell them to my massage clients for use as an herbal hot/cold compress..

I could make them in all sizes and shapes from what I see, thatd be kinda cool... imagine a lavender shoulder shaped cold/hot compress (i see them in massagewarehouse magazine all the time but not with herbs, just with that gooey stuff that works well in the freezer or a hydrocolator)


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2010)

I have one with herbs (and I'm sure, FO, etc) in it, actually I got a set of five of them about four years ago. They all still smell.


----------



## pixybratt (Oct 29, 2010)

ok I may be late posting this but, I've made some nice ones with herbs and oats cause the oats are light weight (if you are just using it to block light and help you fall asleep) chamomile is one of my favorites to put in it and lavender.


----------



## IanT (Oct 31, 2010)

heyy!! def not too late!!! ... any advice you could give me would be awesome! do you make your own templates or do you just use them from somewhere online? what kind of stitches do you use?... send me a pm! would love some tips from you!... right now i just sleep with my whole extra pillow sandwiched over my head... kinda bulky! and does not block out all the light, which im reaaally sensitive to for some reason lol ...


----------

